# FreeBSD 9 CURRENT on ZFS



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 4, 2011)

I follow this article about how to install FreeBSD on ZFS. Everything was fine until section 10 (Install FreeBSD).
Command just do nothing. I wait 2 hours. No errors but still tar?


----------



## gkontos (Dec 4, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I follow this article about how to install FreeBSD on ZFS. Everything was fine until section 10 (Install FreeBSD).
> Command just do nothing. I wait 2 hours. No errors but still tar?



Try installing them one by one. You can also add a -v switch to make it verbose.

[CMD=""]# do (cat $base.txz | tar --unlink -xpvJf - -C ${DESTDIR}); done[/CMD]
[CMD=""]# do (cat $lib32.txz | tar --unlink -xpvJf - -C ${DESTDIR}); done[/CMD]
[CMD=""]# ...[/CMD]

You could skip ports.txz and source.txz also.
Please let me know how it goes,

George


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 4, 2011)

> ```
> # do (cat $base.txz | tar --unlink -xpvJf - -C ${DESTDIR:-/}); done
> ```




```
Syntax error: "do" unexpected
```
Witch is the simplest way to extract the sources?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 4, 2011)

```
tar -xpvJf base.txz -C /mnt
```
Solve my problem 
Also on article:

```
zfs umount -a
```
 didnt work.

```
umount -f /mnt
```
 made the trick 
Finally you forgot the first step.

```
gpart destroy -F ada0
```
You must first to destroy Filesystem, slices etc before start build on zfs.
But article is really good and a very big thanks. Is the first time in my life that I made it 
FreeBSD on ZFS


----------



## gkontos (Dec 4, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> ```
> tar -xpvJf base.txz -C /mnt
> ```
> Solve my problem



You probably forgot to run the commands in sh shell



			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Also on article:
> 
> ```
> zfs umount -a
> ...



Only if you are installing over an existing installation. 
Anyway, thanks and welcome to the 9 ZFS club


----------



## gkontos (Dec 4, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> ```
> Syntax error: "do" unexpected
> ```
> Witch is the simplest way to extract the sources?



You need to be in sh shell !!!

Anyway I am glad it worked for you.


----------

